# ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"



## ginajoojoo (31 مارس 2008)

للى مسمعش عن المزمور ده قبل كده ..دى مقدمة عن المزمور نقلا عن موقع الانبا تكلا




* هذا المزمور غير موجود في الطبعة المنتشرة بيننا للكتاب المقدس، ولكنه مُدرَج في كتب الكنيسة.  وقد كتبه داود النبى عن نفسه عندما كان يحارب جليات (جلياط) الفلسطيني، ومن الناحية الرمزية تنبأ به داوود عمّا سيحدث مع المسيح الذي يرمز إليه داود، وأنه سيسحق الشيطان كما قتل داود جليات.  إن نسل المرأة سيسحق رأس الحية.  من أجل ذلك رتب الكنيسة الارثوذكسيه المرشدة والمتنفسة بالروح القدس قراءة هذا المزمور في ليلة سبت الفرح (ليله أبو غالمسيس) كإشارة قوية إلى إنتصار المسيح (ابن داود) على الشيطان.

هذا المزمور موجود في الترجمات السريانية والسبعينية والحبشية والفاتيكانية والقبطية والأرمنية، وقد إعترفت جميع هذه الترجمات بقانونية هذا المزمور.  وقد إستشهد بهذا المزمور كثير من آباء الكنيسة وأعلامها مثل القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.

هذا المزمور يحكي قصة داود عندما كان حدثاً صغيراً يعمل في رعي الأغنام وكيف إنتصر على جليات الجبار وبدون سلاح وبذلك أعلن عن قوة الله اللانهائية بشرط التسليم الكامل لها وعدم إخضاعها للموازين البشرية.
# عيد نياحة داود النبي يكون أول يناير من كل عام (23 كيهك 1705ش).





نص المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون




 1- انا صغيرا كنت في اخوتي، وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي.
2- يداي صنعتا الارغن، واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا
3- من هو الذي يخبر سيدي، هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه.
4- هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا
5- اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني والرب لم يسر بهم.
6- خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني فلعنني باوثانه.
7- و لكن انا سللت سيفه الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.
8- ونزعت العار عن بني اسرائيل. هلليلويا


نيجى بقى لترنيمة المزمور جميلة جدا بصوت مرنمة صوتها جميل جدا مع عزف العود

ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى


----------



## emelio (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"*

*شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر والرب يعوض تعب محبتك ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## ginajoojoo (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"*

ميرسى يا ايمليو لمرورك وتشجيعك..ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rammrommm (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"*

*الله ينور بجد يا جميل واحب اسجل اعجابى بطريقة عرضك الهايلة للترنيمة

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"*



rammrommm قال:


> *الله ينور بجد يا جميل واحب اسجل اعجابى بطريقة عرضك الهايلة للترنيمة
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*



ميرسى خالص يا رمروم على التشجيع الجامد ده دى شهاده اعتز بيها..انا بجد مستاهلش الكلام الحلو ده ..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## vena21 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة انا صغير كنت فى اخوتى "المزمور 151"*

thank you more


----------



## محب العذراء (1 يناير 2010)

سمعت هذه الترنيمة من قبل وكانت رائعة شكرا والله يبارك حياتك


----------



## مكاريوس10 (5 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر:t9::t9:


----------



## bero.lion (16 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)




----------

